# macbook mac address



## elmo7 (Apr 6, 2006)

hi guys

so heres what happed i got band from uni wirless net as a punishment for copying some program out of the uni computers tbh i maded a copy for my self to use as the programs cost far to much for me to buy and way so they have stoped my mac address being let on to the wirless but it just so happens i have 5 or 6 mac address that are still let on so what i need is a way to change my mac address to one of the 5 or 6 that i have so i can get on

a friend of mine had a program that did this on his power book but it will not work on my macbook so any help would be nice.

thanks


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

elmo7 said:


> hi guys
> 
> so heres what happed i got band from uni wirless net as a punishment for copying some program out of the uni computers tbh i maded a copy for my self to use as the programs cost far to much for me to buy and way so they have stoped my mac address being let on to the wirless but it just so happens i have 5 or 6 mac address that are still let on so what i need is a way to change my mac address to one of the 5 or 6 that i have so i can get on
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but I don't have any sympathy for you. Thievery is thievery, I don't care how you rationalize it. You have to pay the penalty for what you did.


----------



## elmo7 (Apr 6, 2006)

well thats all well and good if you can pay out 8k for software 

hay y dont you buy me the software if its not a problem for u


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

elmo7 said:


> well thats all well and good if you can pay out 8k for software
> 
> hay y dont you buy me the software if its not a problem for u


You stole $8,000 worth of software and all they did was block your MAC address? You're lucky you weren't charged with grand larceny.


----------



## elmo7 (Apr 6, 2006)

tbh i dident get it fully stolen was about half way downloadin from the pc and it was an student version so dont think they even payed full price for it but what ever


----------

